# Crazy on the Snow...



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was crazy outside in the snow storm plowing snow clear off the track and no snow storm on daylight. 







Enjoy the videos.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Those were fun. I enjoyed them









You sure have a lot of faith in the decals (or other lettering type) you use on your custom locos and cars. I'd be weary plowing through snow like that with nose decals. But it looks like your fleet handled the snow just fine.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Great Videos. You need to clean the windshield of that one engine so the crew can see out.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Brrrrrr 

It's only November and I've seen enough snow to do me. LOL 

Great vids Bryan 

Randy


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent! Waiting for the white stuff in NWA, but enjoying the warmth inside. Not sure I want to run in the snow this year, but always a lot of fun. Guess I'm getting too old for the damp and cold....but....we will see when the stuff arrives. Liked the UP loco....who made it?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos, Bryan. You really don't know when to come in out of the cold, though??? 

Sure is fun when trains are running in the cold and snow to do the plowing and running video..

Thanks for posting them...


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool videos Bryan, bet you had fun. Marty got some heavy wet snow yesterday, doubt he plowed any though. Missed us here.


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

MG Scott,The UP Loco i made myself.The cab is from Aristo-craft FA-1 then Scratchbuilding the bodyshell of Styrene Plastic. 

JJ, I wish clean the windshield so the crew can see out. he he he.

Yes it alot fun.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang! That looked like so much fun that I'm almost sorry we didn't get any snow sticking to the ground (almost!) Cool videos!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for posting, I enjoyed every one in warmth... 

Having been the family shoveller, can't say I miss it! 

John


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Good videos Bryan, snow missed us, but we did get the cold.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to share those with us! 

Best, 
TJ


----------

